

Yahoo to reject Microsoft $44.6 Billion offer, how will Microsoft respond? - meredith
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_mamblog&Itemid=37&task=show&action=view&id=384&Itemid=37

======
Frocer
I am very glad Yahoo rejected Microsoft's bid. Personally, I think the bid is
undervalued, and Yahoo has too much potential to monetized its massive
traffic. Jerry Yang is taking Yahoo towards the right direction -- streamline
operation and cutting unnecessary headcount. And I think next step is to focus
on its core strength.

Microsoft is likely to bid higher, probably no more than $36-$38/share. I sure
hope Yahoo's board doesn't give in to the temptation!

